# My Fret Hand...



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I swear it has an IQ of 84 at most. And it is smaller than average (no relation to Drumpf lifeform). It really does take much longer to learn than the average fret hand I believe. And then there is speed, or the lack of. I will never be a shredder, though I am not overly concerned with speed. But there one thing I have not been able to do after trying several times over the past few years, and that is a rotating wrist vibrato. I can do a bendy vibrato no problem, but rotating? It like trying to roll your tongue some people can do and some can't (I'm in the latter camp). I'll likely give wrist vibrato thing another go next month. It took a while for the bendy thing to kick in. If worse come to worse I can always work on fine tuning the use of the whammy bar on strat, after all, if it is good enough for Jeff Beck....


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2016)

Robert1950 said:


> rotating wrist vibrato


I never heard of that.
Time to google.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeah, that's it. Looks close enough to the dozen or so videos I've seen. I can bend up and do it. But cannot without bending.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I try not to bend with only one finger, i was told that you need at least 2 or 3 fingers to be able to bend to the right note. There are exercises you can try like playing a simple melody in one string bending every note.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

amagras said:


> I try not to bend with only one finger, i was told that you need at least 2 or 3 fingers to be able to bend to the right note. There are exercises you can try like playing a simple melody in one string bending every note.


Bending is no problem for me. It is one of things I feel I am more than Okay at. Bending and doing a vibrato is good too. Even the violin style vibrato is no problem. Trying to do a vibrato without bending or without doing the less desirable finger/knuckle vibrato is the problem.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Now I understand you. For what I know that technique is more common in classical guitar.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

amagras said:


> Now I understand you. For what I know that technique is more common in classical guitar.


That would be the violin/classical vibrato. The vibrato I cannot do (done without bending) - whole arm/ wrist vibrato hand vibrato/whatever vibrato. Found the best demonstration of what I can't do. Like I said, I can't roll my tongue, I have not been able to do this vibrato.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Listen to Clapton and BB King with a guitar in your hand long enough and you'll figure it out.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

cboutilier said:


> Listen to Clapton and BB King with a guitar in your hand long enough and you'll figure it out.


This is Clapton/BB King/Eric Johnson vibrato which is done a little different from the demonstration above, which is a pivot or hand vibrato.


----------

